
Ask HN: Suggestions for crypto tax prep tool? - wuliwong
I need to record my losses for 2018. :-p Any suggestions for the best tool to use? I traded on Binance, Gemini and Kraken.
======
gms
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io).

~~~
wuliwong
I went ahead with this, seems pretty straightforward. Thanks.

